# Daytona



## riprap (Feb 26, 2012)

This concert has me fired up.

It's stupid stuff like this that turns the classic nascar fans away.

Why don't they cancel the race? Lot's of rain coming.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 26, 2012)

Because I have yo work tomorrow and will not be able to watch it.  I too get tired of the pre race bull crap


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 26, 2012)

C'mon rain & stop so we can get the race in.  



"Delayed: Cup Series race
The start of Sunday's season-opening Daytona 500 was delayed by persistent rain, endangering the event's streak of never being pushed back a day due to weather."


----------



## RNC (Feb 26, 2012)

They got  all day 2day an 2nite to geterdone !


----------



## walukabuck (Feb 26, 2012)

tomorrow's forecast is just as bad, which is fine by me. Some much needed rain down in these parts.


----------



## specialk (Feb 26, 2012)

well, it was good to see ricky bobby's mama there, as well as that Sports Illustrated bikini model


----------



## knot (Feb 26, 2012)

No Dan-i-crash today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

Not looking too promising for this race. I hope they can get it in though.


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 26, 2012)

dryers out and working


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

Eddy M. said:


> dryers out and working



I hope it breaks up, but their's a pile of rain heading their way from across the state. Typically with the clearing allowing the sun to peek out this will actually intensify the storms. But I certainly hope not. I want to see this race in a bad kind of way.


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 26, 2012)

yep lots of rain coming on shore but the radar map I check shows a "slight " movement to the north so hope it misses Daytona


----------



## gacowboy (Feb 26, 2012)

They announced it will be run tomorrow at noon.


----------



## walukabuck (Feb 26, 2012)

postponed to tomorrow at noon, when there is only an 80% chance of rain. It is currently cow on flat rock down here. I am debating gathering two of each animal.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 26, 2012)

Well this just sucks for those of us that have to work on Monday to miss the first race of the year.  At least postpone it till I get off of work.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel, any thoughts on tomorrow's forecast?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Miguel, any thoughts on tomorrow's forecast?



It's not real good, the precip chances pick back up around 2 am and don't ease off until 6 pm. It will still be a 70% chance of rain, but hopefully it will be more widely scattered pop up type thunderstorms.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 26, 2012)

gacowboy said:


> They announced it will be run tomorrow at noon.





walukabuck said:


> postponed to tomorrow at noon, when there is only an 80% chance of rain. It is currently cow on flat rock down here. I am debating gathering two of each animal.



Yep, what a major bummer & disappointment.  

Don't forget to set your DVR's or Tivo's tomorrow. 



"Race postponed to Monday
The window slammed shut on a Sunday Daytona 500 when the rain returned, and NASCAR announced the race will be run starting at noon ET Monday."


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Hoping the rain stays around and we get a night race.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 27, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Hoping the rain stays around and we get a night race.



Makes two of us!   Let's see the race start around 5 or 6pm!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's the radar now (9:30 am). Hopefully they won't get the track dried out until this afternoon and we will see them under the lights.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 27, 2012)

i like lenny but i cant believe he started with american women.I dont like the lyrics in that song old or new version never have.I love american women myself.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Here's the radar now (9:30 am). Hopefully they won't get the track dried out until this afternoon and we will see them under the lights.



I would love for them to throw the green flag around 6:00 this evening!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 27, 2012)

Just read on NASCAR.com that the green flag will drop at 7:00pm!



Can't wait!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I would love for them to throw the green flag around 6:00 this evening!



It doesn't look promising, as the moisture doesn't seem to be scheduled to leave the area til' around midnight. I hope this forecast is wrong though.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It doesn't look promising, as the moisture doesn't seem to be scheduled to leave the area til' around midnight. I hope this forecast is wrong though.
> 
> View attachment 653114



Thanks for all the good updates.  Lots of us with you hoping for dry decent racing conditions this evening. Looks like the forecast drops to 20% at 6pm & for the rest of the evening & for tomorrow.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 27, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Hoping the rain stays around and we get a night race.





Nitram4891 said:


> Just read on NASCAR.com that the green flag will drop at 7:00pm!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!



Yep, we may get some night racing if the event does not get postponed until tomorrow. 



"Under the lights
The Daytona 500 is going prime time. With storms forecast all afternoon, NASCAR will wave the green flag on the Daytona 500 at 7:02 p.m. ET, a first for the Great American Race."


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Going to be fun to watch a 500 mile race under the lights. The 400 just seems to start when it's over. Wonder how many cars will be left on the track. I call first wreck at lap 4.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Going to be fun to watch a 500 mile race under the lights. The 400 just seems to start when it's over. Wonder how many cars will be left on the track. I call first wreck at lap 4.



It's going to be a demolition derby.  My only prediction is that Kyle Bush is not driving his way out of every single one of them.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> It's going to be a demolition derby.  My only prediction is that Kyle Bush is not driving his way out of every single one of them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone else notice Daytona Beach, Florida weather forecasts are looking even better than before with chances of rain dropping to 10-15% chance during pre-race & race times 6-10:30pm???


http://www.weather.com/weather/hourbyhour/graph/USFL0106


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad the race is about to start. 


"Next: Cup Series race
Ready for a full field under the lights in the Daytona 500? It's almost that time. Green is set for 7:13 p.m. ET, and the Fords of Carl Edwards and Greg Biffle will lead the field."


----------



## drmart1558 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Going to be fun to watch a 500 mile race under the lights. The 400 just seems to start when it's over. Wonder how many cars will be left on the track. I call first wreck at lap 4.



that was quite a good prediction


----------



## bdillard (Feb 27, 2012)

Would love to see Kyle in victory lane!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2012)

would hate to see Kyle in victory lane.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2012)

Would love to see Kyle in the wall.  HARD.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 27, 2012)

Kyle is the most talented driver since Tim Richmond and E Sr


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 27, 2012)

At least they will get to finish it. 

That lap 1 and 600' sucked.

And soon as I'm posting this they are talking about rain. Please.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Now to the good stuff.

Flashing lights in the cars to warn a driver of over heating?

You must maintain a certain speed or be taken off the track?

Smaller radiators?

Pleeeeeaaaase!


----------



## riprap (Feb 27, 2012)

Could they show one more commercial?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry forgot one thing.


The cheap shot on LaBonte. Really?

Bet Danica will think different about some Obamacare now. How about some "I'm just glad I'm alive again care". Gotta love her.

I love America.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 27, 2012)

riprap said:


> Could they show one more commercial?



Cheerleaders could really pick up the game a notch or two.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 27, 2012)

And Montoya takes out a dryer truck.  The track is probably toast.  I look for them to call it.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Feb 27, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Cheerleaders could really pick up the game a notch or two.




Or Montoya blowing up a jet dryer!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2012)

Hard not to show commercials with a red flag.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 27, 2012)

It looked like his right front tire locked up pulling him up the track into the truck.  How bizarre to wreck like that under caution.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2012)

They can't call it yet, Harvick ain't done yet.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 27, 2012)

Gonna make for some interesting racing with a ditch across the track in turn 3.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2012)

That Lull ain't big enough to pick up that truck.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2012)

OK maybe two will work.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2012)

Doesn't look much like a ditch to me.  Maybe it's just my TV screen, it's kinda old.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm sure it won't be a ditch, but that much jet fuel burning for that long has gotta do some damage.  I'm sure that at 200mph coming into the turn its gonna feel like a ditch!


----------



## riprap (Feb 27, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Hard not to show commercials with a red flag.



Commercial every 5-7 minutes, one red flag. they have shown less commercials during the red flag than green. Are you even watching the race?


----------



## drmart1558 (Feb 27, 2012)

i do believe juan pablo has now wrecked everything on a race track except the pace car.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2012)

riprap said:


> Commercial every 5-7 minutes, one red flag. they have shown less commercials during the red flag than green. Are you even watching the race?



Yep, watching em clean the track now. You watching it?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 27, 2012)

Montoya is going to have a tough time living that one down.  I still haven't been able to catch what went wrong with his car under caution at a slower pace that made his car spin out or slide up the track into that jet dryer truck with 200 gallons of jet fuel, unless he just hit a wet spot or a slick spot full of debris. 















"Live: Cup Series race
Cleanup is under way after Juan Montoya hit a jet dryer under caution, igniting a fire that spread onto the track. Forty laps remain, with Dave Blaney the leader under red."








http://sports.yahoo.com/nascar/news?slug=jh-daytona-500-fire-juan-pablo-montoya-022712 


Jet dryer catches on fire, halting the Daytona 500 on Lap 158

<div></div>


----------



## RNC (Feb 27, 2012)

drmart1558 said:


> i do believe juan pablo has now wrecked everything on a race track except the pace car.



Juan Pablo Montoya .....the columbian jet dryer killer !


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 27, 2012)

RNC said:


> Juan Pablo Montoya .....the columbian jet dryer killer !



Good job on that web link update in your other race forum thread.  I embedded the same animated graphics below  in your thread, too:


----------



## boothy (Feb 27, 2012)

Looked like something broke in the rear end or transmission.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 27, 2012)

boothy said:


> Looked like something broke in the rear end or transmission.



Thanks. 













"Fiery accident halts Daytona 500
The Daytona 500 is under a red flag following a fiery explosion caused when Juan Montoya slammed into a jet dryer under caution. Forty laps remain as cleanup efforts are ongoing."


----------



## RNC (Feb 27, 2012)

boothy said:


> Looked like something broke in the rear end or transmission.



It went all squirrely an then slap outa control ........ sure glad nobody was hurt bad .....cause it coulda been so much worse ;[


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2012)

boothy said:


> Looked like something broke in the rear end or transmission.



looked like he was goin to fast and hit some oil dry to me! don't no why he was in such a hurry to catch the field when the blowers where still on the track. it ain't like they were fixin throw the green.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like it's back on & that burnt rough patch in turn 3 is not too bad on the drivers at full speed.  Bummers having another caution now though.



"Live: Cup Series race
After a more than two-hour red flag, cars are racing under green again in the Daytona 500. The Turn 3 patch of the track remains the wild card for the remaining laps. Follow with Leaderboard"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 28, 2012)

JR is going to win it from 3rd.  






Almost....  / =


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL, ole Kyle just couldn't sane it this time.  WOW he is sooooo awesome.  

Way to go Kyle, you sure can drive a car, man you're soo good.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2012)

AGAIN, Harvick finishes ahead of Kyle Busch.  

Yep ol Kyle shole can drive out of a wreck.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats to Kenseth, Earnhardt, & Biffle getting 1st, 2nd, & 3rd.



"Kenseth wins Daytona 500
Matt Kenseth held on in a green-white-checkered finish to cap a long night at the race track and win his second Daytona 500."


----------



## BrotherBadger (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice to see Matt win it. I grew up 20 minutes from his hometown, so i like to root for him. 2x winner!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 28, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> thread, too:



How many Columbians does it take to start a fire?














Just Juan.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 28, 2012)

The fire was NASTY hot.  I could feel it all the way into the infield.

Fun race, very happy they postponed it. Allowed me to work the NBA Allstar game Sun. night and the race last night.

Now for some sleep.....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 28, 2012)

Glad they got the race in last night with an exciting finish.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 28, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Glad they got the race in last night with an exciting finish.




Nice pics....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 28, 2012)

tjl1388 said:


> Nice pics....



Thanks. The race was a photo target rich environment.    





Saw some funny videos on the local TV sports news broadcasts.  When it comes to drivers, fans at races do not miss anything, including bathroom breaks like during the 2-hour delay of Montoya's crash into the jet dryer truck. 



Dale Earnhardt Jr. Races Brad Keselowski to Bathroom During Daytona 500 2012, Nascar

 

Feb 28, 2012 

During last nights Daytona 500 the drivers took a break after a bizarre safety truck mishap delayed the race for 2 hours. This is Dale Earnhardt Jr. racing Brad Keselowski to the bathroom. See who wins!!! 



Kyle Busch Bathroom Pit Stop During Daytona 500 2012, Returns to Cheers and Takes a Bow, Nascar



Feb 28, 2012

Kyle Busch left his car and visited the superstretch Porta Potty during the Daytona 500 after a bizarre safety truck mishap delayed the race. The video shows him exit the bathroom, jump the wall, run across the track and take a bow for the cheering fans before returning to his car!


----------

